# Device Manager isn't recognizing network adapter



## bgilpin (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello, i've been directed to this forum many times for whatever computer problems I've encountered and I finally thought I would ask my own question because this time I'm unable to find an answer from just searching google.

My friends computer that I just installed Windows XP SP2 on is not recognizing the network adapter in the device manager. There is no 'Unknown' tab in the device manager and the entire 'Network Adapter' tab is hidden. I can see it when I click on view then show all devices or something along those words.

I've been in the BIOS and turned Lan ON. It was disabled before but turning it on didn't solve the problem. 

The device manager isn't showing network adapter with a yellow exclamation. I've tried uninstalling them and on boot they are reinstalled but still not working. The hardware isn't broken because it worked prior to the reformat. If anyone knows what else I could try I would be grateful, thankyou.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

Please post the make and model of the computer


----------



## bgilpin (Oct 31, 2010)

Alright, it took me awhile to gather everything.

The only things with exclamation marks is 'Other Devices'. The problem devices in there are as follows:

- PIC Device. Error details : PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_82901043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&D8

-SM Bus Controller. Error details:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FB

-Unknown Device. Error details:
ACPI\ATK0110\1010110

-Video Controller (VGA Compatible). Error details:
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0421&SUBSYS_047A10DE&REV_A1\4&196AFE53&0&0008

The computer is Microsoft Windows XP professional. Version 2002 service pack 2. The motherboard is an Asus P5KPL-VM.

Sorry for that delay.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Your drivers can be found here:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5KPL-VM
Select the OS (XP)

Install the drivers in this order
*Chipset*: 1st on the list 
under *Utilities*: 2nd on the list
under Audio: 1st on the list
Unknown Device *under Utilities *1st on the list

Your video is not the On Board (Intel) but a NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
Driver here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp-260.99-whql-driver.html

I do not "see" from what you posted the LAN driver
Are you sure that it is enabled in the BIOS?


----------



## bgilpin (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes it is definitely turned on in the BIOS. I'll follow your last instructions, I just need to transfer all the driver installations with the an external hard drive.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Once the other drivers are installed can you run Everest under my signature and post the full report to the thread
Copy and paste the report to notepad and use the Go Advanced option to attach

You may have to tranfer the report to a flash drive, CD, ext HD and upload it on a computer with internet access.

Bill


----------



## bgilpin (Oct 31, 2010)

Alright the report is attached. I just haven't run the video card driver yet. After double checking the BIOS, Lan is still ON.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

From your report



> Unknown:
> Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
> Ethernet Controller
> Video Controller (VGA Compatible)


I am missing some of the report at the end.
It does show the Network Controller in error

Can you post the rest of the report or ID the hardware for me?


----------



## bgilpin (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not sure what to do. I uploaded the entire hardware report. How would I ID the hardware, need me to open it up and look for something on the ethernet port?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you see the network controller error in the Device Manager?

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

If you can't rerun Everest again


----------



## bgilpin (Oct 31, 2010)

No the only errors are the ones I listed in a previous post.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Rerun Everest again and attach a new report
Rename the report before you try to attach it


----------



## bgilpin (Oct 31, 2010)

Alright i've uploaded a second report.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The report is still short
I do not know why

Is this a legit XP install w/ keycode or a downloaded version?


----------



## bgilpin (Oct 31, 2010)

This is a legit CD key, I viewed the unattended.txt file to get the cd key. But it is off of a CD, not downloaded.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5KPL-VM
Select OS

Under LAN: 2nd on the list

Did you install the Audio driver and the Nvidia driver?


----------



## bgilpin (Oct 31, 2010)

I have not yet installed the Nvidia driver and I actually encountered issues with the audio driver, I didn't find an installation for windows XP in the files.


----------



## bgilpin (Oct 31, 2010)

After installing the Lan driver, it still didn't recognize network adapter in the device manager.


----------



## bgilpin (Oct 31, 2010)

Scratch that, I installed the wrong thing on the ext HD. I installed the lan driver and it fixed my problem. Thank you so much for your patience and help with my problem BCCOMP. Have a great night.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Scratch my last post

What about the Audio and Video?


----------

